# unetbootin does not work



## MetalheadGautham (Nov 28, 2008)

On windows. With ubuntu 8.04, mandriva 2009 and puppy. But it works with SliTaz.

Intel D915GLVG mobo, P4 2.66GHz Prescott, 256MB DDR 400MHz RAM.

Transcend JetFlash V30 2GB Pendrive formatted with FAT16 file system.

WHY ?


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Nov 29, 2008)

bump.


----------



## NucleusKore (Nov 29, 2008)

Doesn't work properly for me either. You are better of going to pendrivelinux.com and manually making a bootable pendrive


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Nov 30, 2008)

how ?


----------



## Faun (Nov 30, 2008)

Rtfm


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Nov 30, 2008)

^^the manual does not say WHY 90% of the ISOs I try do not work, and THAT was my question too.


----------



## NucleusKore (Nov 30, 2008)

I have successfully made for Ubuntu and OpenSUSE. For which one do you want?


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 9, 2008)

^^How did you make ? Using ISO or using online service ?


----------

